
How Twitter Handles 3,000 Images per Second - oolong_decaf
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/4/20/how-twitter-handles-3000-images-per-second.html
======
deftnerd
It's interesting that they keep the original image upload, but toss out the
generated variants (resized or optimized versions) after 20 days. When those
objects are requested again, they perform those optimizations on demand.

Seems like keeping a log of image names and locations and then requesting
millions of them at the same time might be a good way to cause performance
problems on their service.

